# How to tell the difference between a male and female?



## neeq14 (May 28, 2011)

Hi, 
My boyfriend just bought me a coastal carpet python and was not told of the sex as the seller was unsure. and i was wondering is there a simple way to tell the snakes sex without haveing to take it to a professional? 
Thanks.


----------



## Khagan (May 28, 2011)

You have to have someone probe it. Or you could just ask the snake politely, though be prepared to bitten as that kinda question can get you in strife =p.


----------



## harley0402 (May 28, 2011)

yeah, you will need to get it probed.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 29, 2011)

probe,that is all


----------



## hrafna (May 29, 2011)

shake the snake, if it rattles then it is a boy.








*warning. do not actually do this, you cannot sex your animal this way and it will stress the animal if you do.*


----------



## marcmarc (May 29, 2011)

I personally wouldn't buy from a seller that can not probe or even have gone to the trouble of having animals sexed. It makes me a bit suss of them for not going to the trouble, but I am suss on everyone anyways 
Like others have said, get it probed by someone that knows what they are doing. Some can tell by skin sheds but probing is best.


----------



## Bushman (May 29, 2011)

There are other ways to sex snakes apart from probing. I recommend using benign alternatives, especially if you're relatively inexperienced. Probing is invasive and if done incorrectly can damage snakes irreparably.


----------



## Waterrat (May 29, 2011)

Bushman said:


> There are other ways to sex snakes apart from probing. Probing is invasive and if done incorrectly can damage snakes irreparably.



I don't think probing is such dangerous act as many people think. You just need to use the right size probe, lubricant, have someone to help you and to relax the snake as much as possible. It's also good idea to do it after slough, not before. Put the snake into a bag, bring the tail end out, slightly bend (not too much) the body in the cloaca region and go for it. Insert the probe to one side and gently push it in while rolling the probe in your fingers a bit. When you feel slight resistance, pull the probe back a bit and gently push at in again. If it doesn't go any further, there is your result. If uncertain, probe the other side.
I don't know of any other reliable and safe way to sex snakes except for looking for plugs on the slough, which may not appear on juvenile animals and not on every slough in adults.

Certain species, e.g. Death adders you can tell their gender by looking at them (the tails) bit it's not always a reliable method when it comes to pythons, nor is the size of the spurs.


----------



## mysteryman (May 29, 2011)

put a beer bottle in one end of the tank and a vodka cruiser in the other end. once the snake has chosen it's brew you will know ur answer. this method is the most accurate way of determining sex of any reptile (make sure u choose a good beer or the test is invalid)

unless your going to breed the snake does it matter?

i have a couple of lil ones that we just decided whether they would be a girl or boy and named accordingly.


----------



## swan91 (May 29, 2011)

well my male jungle does poos and sometimes the hemipenis will pop out if its a big one.. but they go back in.. like snails feelers.. so sit there and wait for your snake to do a big poo..


----------



## Waterrat (May 29, 2011)

Considering that chondros poo about once a fortnight, I better get the beer and vodka handy ... I would be doing a lot of sitting and waiting.


----------

